# do do do lookin out my back door...



## mysteryscribe (Apr 13, 2006)

I made this today with a paper negative and a super pinhole camera...(since no one came to my rescue it is what I am temporarily calling a camera with a glass lens and a pin hole aperture.


----------



## terri (Apr 13, 2006)

You've done it again!

Well, I don't know what to call it either, but it takes pictures so I guess your name for it works just fine.    

Maybe the next shot will be out the front door?   Even if you have to find another CCR song to accompany it.    :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 13, 2006)

just and old country boy


----------



## Corry (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm soooo gonna have that song in my head all day (love CCR)...  I wish I knew more about these alternative processes....some of this stuff sounds pretty fun!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 14, 2006)

I have been bouncing around like a pin ball in a machine, but I am leaning more and more to this super pinhole camera.  I thin it has all the things I want.  It has glass and a decent sharpness, and still has that funky look from old negatives and old processes.

Mine have film holders by graflex in a back that I made so it is easy to use, sorta...  I have the exposure and the development worked out now so that it is easy.

Believe it or not the time and chemicals are now the same for paper and film.  Exposure is drastically different but the development is the same.  That makes it much easier for me since I'm not always with it.

So I think I will post some from the lake this morning.... Terry would you object if I start a thread called super-pin hole and put all the posts as replies to it from this type camera.  Under alternative of course..  Not as a sub heading just to keep them together.


----------



## terri (Apr 14, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I have been bouncing around like a pin ball in a machine, but I am leaning more and more to this super pinhole camera. I thin it has all the things I want. It has glass and a decent sharpness, and still has that funky look from old negatives and old processes.
> 
> Mine have film holders by graflex in a back that I made so it is easy to use, sorta... I have the exposure and the development worked out now so that it is easy.
> 
> ...


Not in the least! I think it looks fun.  I'm off to go look at the first installment right now.


----------

